# Expanding tender trucks



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

I am in the midst of converting a Bachmann Big Hauler 4-6-0 to Maryland and Pennsylvania #28 as detailed in Model Railroader Cyclopedia Vol 1.

I am a novice at this so some basic things I just don't know.

In looking at the Bachmann tender it measures basically the correct length. However the trucks seem to be way too short by a scale foot each or more.

Can I expand the trucks or should I shrink the tender? 

Remember my skills are basic right now and any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd settle for close enough until my skills improve. If it really was all that important I'd be looking for the correct style of truck, but your choices in G $cale are limited. 

When I first started Large Scale I began to drool over the posibilities of detail then somebody told me about the 10' rule, if you can't see it at 10 feet don't sweat it. 
How big a deal is 1' scale foot of space under your tender? How much do you see while running? 
Don't adjust the tender to the trucks, because next you'll be adjusting the engine to be a little shorter too! 'Cause the over all feel would be off. 

Why not get some skills? Build some trucks the correct size plus details, keep at it until you have a pair you like. 

John


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks John. 

I am not a rivet counter so I think that is the direction I will take for now.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm with John. Build the tender to scale, and accept the trucks as-is for now. Later on, you can build some better ones, or replace them with something better if you find them. Either way, keep the major components as close to scale as possible, and leave the compromises in the removable pieces.


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

You can’t beat the “10 foot rule”. 
Start with what you have and stretch them out as your skills improve. 
Have a look at my “smash a master into clay” technique of making side frames in the builder log below when you are ready to try resin casting. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Feature.../16/The-Berkshire-2-8-4-Steam-Locomotive.aspx


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to consider using Delton freight trucks. If I remember correctly the Delton trucks are about 4 inches [scale] longer than the Bachmann trucks The Bachman measure 3' 8"wheelbase and the Delton are 4' wheelbase Might help you out and save a lot of work 

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure what the trucks you are seeking look like, but you might look at 1:20.3 trucks as they will be about 10% larger than the ones on your 1:22.5 4-6-0. Accucraft has (had) over the years a selection of trucks. My trucks on my Bachmann Connie tender broke and I'm using Accucraft caboose trucks.











Chuck


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks all. Goona look into all those as options.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Are you looking for Arch Bar trucks? Or a more modern style 
If archbars, you might consider Aristo's slope back tender trucks, they are bigger than Deltons and I believe are available. 

John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Chuck, I was going to suggest that but I then realized the trucks would cost more than the big hauler he is converting.








You need the ones with leaf springs like Chuck has which are usually on cabooses but a coil spring one could be modified. MA & PA No. 28 

Wheelbase of arch bar trucks.

Bachmann 4-6-0: 55mm
Accucraft C-16/C-19: 60mm 
Aristo slope back: 61mm 
Bachmann 2-8-0: 70mm 
Accucraft 1:20.3 cars: 70mm 


Andrew


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice looking engine in that link. Those tender trucks sure are tall in the center part! I suppose that most of the better G scale tender trucks are die cast, so they're expensive. Makes it a bit more difficult to do some of these projects.


----------

